# Is Ranger giving free rides in your area?



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

I saw this in a parking lot. Don't work for them but wondered
how far away they went to give rides?
Ranger Boat - Fisherman with 150 Evinrude E-Tech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EouoLG2Ba4


----------

